# Troubleshooting BE shot timing



## BartL (Sep 4, 2020)

Hi all,

I've got my Barista Express for a few weeks now and I've got some difficulty dialing in my shot time.

I use 18 grams off coffee in the non-perssurised double basket. I prepare my puck using a distributiontool and give it a consistent temp with the tamper. The grind size is dialed in to give a good pressure (needle at 1 o'clock). When I extract 2 oz / 56 grams of espresso, my extraction time from the first drip is 14-15 seconds. To lenghten the extraction time I tried adjusting my grind size to finer. The extraction time is longer but still under 20 seconds, and by doing this the pressure gauge goes straight to the end at the 3 o'clock position.

Does anyone have tips or tricks to tweak my settings in a way that my pressure built up stays in the optimum range, while my extraction time is approximately 25 seconds?

Cheers.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

BartL said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've got my Barista Express for a few weeks now and I've got some difficulty dialing in my shot time.
> 
> ...


 Ignore the pressure gauge.

Go on shot time, output in and out and of course taste.

The gauge is a meaningless piece of plastic.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

BartL said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've got my Barista Express for a few weeks now and I've got some difficulty dialing in my shot time.
> 
> ...


 Time from pushing button, not first drip. Sounds like you're at 28-30 seconds which is fine.

As TomHughes said don't worry about the pressure dial. As long as there is pressure, you're good ('weak' pre-infusion pressure, then it shoots up. If it does that it's fine).

Weigh what goes in - 18g is OK to start, Sage say 19g is what it wants, I find experimenting with each coffee to be better. Some use, 18, some, 18.5, some 19 - and what comes out. Are you using the tamp that came with the machine? If so it's not very good. Get this one, you'll get better more consistent results.

https://blackcatcoffee.co.uk/collections/tampers/products/motta-53mm-flat-bottom-wood-and-metal-tamper

Read through the stickied post in the Sage forum for other tips you should be doing.


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

The density of the coffee is fairly critical on a BE. I have a darker roast where I can only get 18g of grinds in the basket (nearly overflowing) before tamp for a 27-30 sec pull. If I use the same 18g for a lighter, more dense bean it only 3/4 fills the basket before the tamp and the extraction is over very quickly (<20 secs) IF I change nothing else, so I have to use 19.5g of that bean to get 27-30 secs. Ignore the gauge, as the others have said and go by a) weight in and out (and grind size), then b) time.

Play with the dose and report back?

PS. The above times are from pressing the double shot button and I go for (typically) 1:2 ratio (so more output for more input) in the same time.


----------



## strebor (Oct 20, 2020)

Interesting, didn't realise Sage suggested 19g. I will try that today myself. Feels like the PF is going to be almost overflowing...


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

strebor said:


> Interesting, didn't realise Sage suggested 19g.


 No they don't.

As with any machine, you should read and understand the instructions before using.

Sage give a range of dosing which is 16g - 19g.


----------



## strebor (Oct 20, 2020)

Appreciate the clarification even with needless sass.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Different beans have different densities, so not only will the grind level change from one bean to another, so will the volume/weight relationship. One thing you can do is keep the head space consistent by using that razor thing Sage give you. My mate has a BE and used to overload the basket to increase extraction pressure. I finally (after months) convinced him to grind 3 clicks finer and use the razor (a guess that turned out to be spot on). This really helped him, and he doesn't/won't use scales. He now says he gets deeper more complex flavours and uses less coffee.


----------



## elusive light (Mar 17, 2018)

CocoLoco said:


> Time from pushing button, not first drip. Sounds like you're at 28-30 seconds which is fine.
> 
> As TomHughes said don't worry about the pressure dial. As long as there is pressure, you're good ('weak' pre-infusion pressure, then it shoots up. If it does that it's fine).
> 
> ...


 I have a very similar issue, except I don't get any preinfusion pressure. It just shoots right to 2 o'clock or so.

I'm using 16g in at 1:2 and it's about 27s shot time.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

elusive light said:


> I have a very similar issue, except I don't get any preinfusion pressure. It just shoots right to 2 o'clock or so.
> 
> I'm using 16g in at 1:2 and it's about 27s shot time.


 What does it taste like? Don't worry about pressure, you're getting prefusion right? Water is going into puck, then after 7-10 seconds water start coming out? Taste is king, if you like it then you're good.


----------



## elusive light (Mar 17, 2018)

Yeah I'm happy enough. The pressure gauge is annoying me as I know I shouldn't really be looking at it but I can't help it!

Yeah, water running from 8 seconds after hitting the button. So preinfusion is happening. I might just put a sticker over the gauge.


----------

